# Shark attacks [email protected]



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

Great White Attacks Kayaker photos from Google Earth
click the + to zoom in the poor bugger 

http://www.australiancoastalwatch.com.a ... ticle.html


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks I was just trying to come to grips with the GWS cruising around our bay and you show me this :shock: :shock: :shock: bas...td :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers cruiser


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

WTF :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Bastard...... ;-)


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

ok.... you got me too

wayne :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks for the nightmares i'll be having tonight :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gasman (Oct 29, 2009)

anyone know how to get coffee out of a keyboard...... :shock:


----------



## reavesey (May 10, 2009)

Oh shit . thats excellent .thanks for letting me know im alive.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks,just got out of the shower after getting home from work.Better go have another one now.SNAPPERZ


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

FCUK !


----------



## Greywolf (Jun 24, 2008)

got me.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Gahh!

Mega macro King George whiting....... :twisted: :twisted:

Cheers Andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome, nothing like an impromptu brown moment right before bed.
Onya. :?


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

1130pm half asleep after a 13hr shift, Thanks a bloody lot :lol:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I got owned big time!


----------



## fishodude (May 26, 2007)

That is gold


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I appreciate the humour but not so overly keen on unnessersary "shark scare" tactics adopted by some of the 'nature' programmes / TV stations etc. I think it harms the fish and can cause those that use the water on a regular basis extra worry from loved ones / family etc. Especially since the beach shown is my local surf spot !!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bastard


----------



## TROJAN (Jan 2, 2009)

Classic.............hehe :lol:


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for that.... 
Im glad I clicked that at work with studio speakers connected to the computer, nearly fell off my chair!!.... :lol:

.....now to change my undies.... :twisted:


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Bastard, just finished reading every shark thread and shark shield thread - bastard bastard


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2009)

well done ill give u that ill now go change my pants :twisted:


----------



## profish45 (Sep 27, 2008)

very funny


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

mmmmmmm flake :twisted:


----------



## garlo13 (Dec 5, 2009)

cheers lol i actually thought it was for real for a minute at least till i shit my pants lol


----------



## peter58 (Jun 23, 2007)

Got me to


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

i just pooed myself!! thanks i may never fish outside fresh water again!!!!!!!!!! :?


----------

